# Smoker thermostat question



## rkropp (Jan 8, 2003)

I hope it is okay to post this here.
I have an electric Bradley smoker. The heating element is controlled by a slide switch. The only way to regulate the heat is to guess the setting and then watch the thermometer. Any ideas on were to get a thermometer /thermastat control that I could plug the Bradley into and then have better heat control?
I've searched the internet but couldn't find a unit to do the job.
Thanks for the help
Rick


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

I went to bed bath and beyond and got one works well i have an eletric one now and a thermetor one work out awesome http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v282/jeremy7/DSC00360.jpg


----------

